# help with power button!!!



## bboyzala (Nov 24, 2010)

ok guys so i have this switch:
1.









and i just bought this new mobo, but the connector on power switch doesn't fit the pins on the mobo, here's a picture of the pins:
2.










so im wondering if a replacement should work with this? maybe get something at like a local radioshack? not too sure on what i can do. just looking for something that would work..=] thanks guys!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

on the motherboard picture. What you have circled are the usb headers. 

What you are looking for are the front panel pins.

to the right of that...looks like the front panel pins. confirm with your motherboard manual

what make/model of mobo?


----------



## bboyzala (Nov 24, 2010)

haha no wonde. I haven't been in the game in forever so I forgot what everything is..lawl butt my mobo is
ECS MCP61M-M3 GeForce 6100 socket AM3


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

http://download.ecsusa.com/dlfileecs/manual/mb/p4/MCP61M-M3/MCP61M-M3_manual.pdf

Page 4 shows number 9 to be the front panel pins

Page 24 shows the pin layout


----------



## bboyzala (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey thanks for helping me out. I know I'm noob right now and should've referred to the manual lawl.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

No worries


----------



## bboyzala (Nov 24, 2010)

hey i got another question. the manual says which pins are for which functions. and i'm looking at my connectors, and everythign wont fit..and the wiring is in different places so iono how this is going to work.

you can see this in the picture of the connector above. maybe im just not thinking enough but i'm stumped


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you take a brighter pic of the switch?


----------



## bboyzala (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah sure hold on


----------



## bboyzala (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you have access to a USB header connector? If you do, you can use that and rewire your F_Panel into it to match the motherboard header.

You may need to use a multi-meter or circuit tester to figure out where each pin terminates on the PCB. That will give you an idea of which pins go where.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok I have an ieda here that might help but I need a clear pic of the power button connecter. The end that connects to the motherboard, the wire harness should have small plastic tabs that hold the front pannel wires in the harness. You can use a safty pin or simalair object to lift the small plastic tabs up to pull out the wires. Once they are put you can repossition them where you need them. This trick helped me alot when switching motherboards in oem cases.


----------



## bboyzala (Nov 24, 2010)

Dblanchard1278 said:


> Ok I have an ieda here that might help but I need a clear pic of the power button connecter. The end that connects to the motherboard, the wire harness should have small plastic tabs that hold the front pannel wires in the harness. You can use a safty pin or simalair object to lift the small plastic tabs up to pull out the wires. Once they are put you can repossition them where you need them. This trick helped me alot when switching motherboards in oem cases.


Yeah this is actually what I plan on doing. I found the mapping of the pins of the motherboard and a friend if mine is already helping me to find what goes where and do the labor part of this. Thanks a bunch guys! You helped more than I expected.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Let us know how you make out. The reason I suggested using a USB header plug, is it is the same size as the f_panel header, and should use similar, if not the same retention mechanisms for the wires. 

If the current connector will fit without interfering with other components, go for it!

Good luck!


----------

